# Video: Happy End. Thanks to BMW ConnectedDrive.



## PK2348 (Jan 14, 2013)

i was expecting something else based on "happy end" title


----------



## ErnestHouse (Dec 3, 2012)

If only you could unlock the car. Wouldn't that be innovative? Oh wait. It's the BMW remote. Can't do that unless you call BMW. Nevermind. Yawn. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## scoast (Oct 21, 2013)

I don't understand how BMW could make such a great engineered car, promote how technically advanced it is and then saddle it with only access through an apple product. Completely ignoring and shutting out the world of Android users. No ability to access via my Samsung phone, Samsung tablet or any PC desktop or tablet. 

Really shortsighted and disappointing.


----------

